# A method of execution for a winged race



## AstralCat (Jun 5, 2013)

So, background info... I have a winged race of hairy batlike creatures. They are equally as intelligent as humans, and have a rich and complex culture. Most of the world justly fears them. 

I recently came up with a particularly cruel method that they might decide to execute certain criminals in their land. I thought "well you can't hang them since they can all fly" but then I thought "But they'd have to get tired eventually..." ...So what if they put a noose arround the traitor's neck, fastened it tight, bound their arms and legs, and shoved them off the side of a building. They would then be forced to fight for every last second of their life. Sooner or later they would inevitably get too tired, faint, and die.

Granted, there are certainly worse ways to die. And if someone wanted their own suffering to end quickly, they need only stop fighting. But it seems like something that could easily become a spectacle.

But anyway. My question is simple.

If one of these winged batlike creatures fought to stay alive as long as possible, how long do you think they could last? ...Assume that they are physically a lot like humans, but with wings, and fur. I can't even begin to guess.


----------



## advait98 (Jun 5, 2013)

How long can one run? It all depends on their stamina, to go one way. About three or four hours at the most, in my opinion, that is, saying that they have the physicality of humans, and not of birds.

But first of all, this method of execution would seem to take too long. Normally, it doesn't take that long for a hanged person to die, and thus, I would say, that it is the preferred mode for a mass execution. But for your race, I don't think it seems a convenient method if you want it done fast and sure. 

It would be a great spectacle for the public, and would probably be the execution preferred for high profile criminals.
But what about the common or mass executions?
This is my opinion, and take it with a grain of salt; I'm not that experienced in matters of death.


----------



## AstralCat (Jun 5, 2013)

advait98 said:


> It would be a great spectacle for the public, and would probably be the execution preferred for high profile criminals.
> But what about the common or mass executions?



I had always intended this method to be for high profile criminals. Possibly for those guilty of treason or heresy.

I hadn't actually considered how they'd execute everyone else. Maybe they could just tie their wings up before they hang them. I think that'd work just fine.


----------



## Elfangle (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree with the method being used for special occasions. It would be a good way to publicly display what happens when you mess up that bad. If you like cruel you could even add an element of hope. You could specify that if they manage to stay alive for a certain amount of time, they will be set free. It gives them hope so they will always at least try to stay alive and you get a struggle for life. Else i can image, they wouldn't even try if there was no way of surviving. The amount of time however should be impossible to reach (for most) because else everybody would walk away breathing...


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Naaasty!
I would think that flying takes a lot of energy, far more that cycling, running or swimming. So I would guess you could stay aloft for only a fairly short time. My guess would put the "flight time" down to about 15 minutes [I'm guessing the rope is fairly short so they can't soar and have to pretty much "hover"]. Even just treading water for that long is very taxing and the water is helping you stay afloat.
And I'm not sure it would be certain enough...
If the noose was tight enough to kill them at rest, then it would probably choke them long before that as they fought for breath. It it was loose enough to let them breath and fly, then they might be able to stop flying gently and come to a stop/rest and risk choking to death over hours.
And this might let friends-allies-confederates try to rescue them. [weren't you allowed to try and save people crucified if they lasted the day?]
If you are looking for a high profile capital punishment death, then this feels too slow and uncertain. I'd favour something like being hung drawn and quartered. Something spectacular and sudden and graphic.
Break both wings and throw them off something really high?


----------



## Draco99 (Jun 5, 2013)

These creatures wouldn't last very long, since it will have to develop its skill of lassooing his prey to death. This creature would have to attempt and attempt to perfectly master it's dangerous skill. These creatures wouldn't last very long, maybe a month or so... Depending on their strength and intelligence...


----------



## AstralCat (Jun 5, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> Break both wings and throw them off something really high?



That's perfectly plausible. They have no shortage of really tall buildings, given that they like being up in the air. ...And having one's wings maimed would be particularly shameful for them. Rendering your enemy flightless is seen as the worst insult you can inflict upon another person. They already cut the wings off of someone who has disgraced themself sufficiently enough, so it's perfectly reasonable that they might go an extra step sometimes.

Yeah... did I mention how merciless and brutal their society is?


----------



## AstralCat (Jun 5, 2013)

Elfangle said:


> If you like cruel you could even add an element of hope. You could specify that if they manage to stay alive for a certain amount of time, they will be set free. It gives them hope so they will always at least try to stay alive and you get a struggle for life.



That's so cruel that I'm definitely taking that idea. *_*


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 5, 2013)

THen trere is slays the fun to slitting they're witings...


----------



## Addison (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe you could add an element of SAW into it. 
I don't remember if I read it or saw it in a movie, but one thing a race of fairies did to someone who was criminal was cut their wings off. (A fairy-style wing-cutting guillotine.) But with a saw element maybe you can mix it with Elfangel's idea. If they stay up long enough they live, but one wrong move to a different area, to the sides maybe or too close to the building for a foot hold, they'll be cut and bloodied.


----------



## Asura Levi (Jun 7, 2013)

You can put them in some sort of domed arena with carnivorous beast in the ground and let him fly in this closed space until get tired and fall to become the hungry beast down.
It would need some sort of 'glass' so the public can see and bet how long it would take for him/her to give up/die.


----------

